# Acoustic Strings; What brand?



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

My Carvin 980 came with Elixer strings. I really loved the tone of these strings but I had a bad experience so I've been staying away from them. The problem I had was the coating on the strings seemed to be peeling/fraying off during a gig? After the gig all my fingertips felt like they had tiny slivers in them. It took about 2 weeks for the pricking sensation to disappear. I could actually see the coating almost fraying off the strings when I examined them closely.

Anyways I have DAddarios at the moment and don't really like the tone. They are extremely stiff, which I hate. I just put some Dean Markleys on my Seagull last night, and they sound pretty nice, but not quite as nice as the Elixer's. I think I may try some Ernie Balls next?

The best set of strings I ever tried were given to me by my brother-in-law. He got them in Montreal and said its the only place you can get them. Unfortunately I can't remember the name, but I assume they were some sort if boutique string.

Anyways, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

I like John Pearse either the 80/20s or the PBs. Currently I have the 650 Bluegrass PB strings on my JF and I get great sustain, volume and clarity.

I only play at home, but I try to play every night for a couple hours and I get a month or so out of them before they start to sound a bit off.

I have been using JPs for over a year now, the lights, slightly lights and the light mediums.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> My Carvin 980 came with Elixer strings. I really loved the tone of these strings but I had a bad experience so I've been staying away from them. The problem I had was the coating on the strings seemed to be peeling/fraying off during a gig? After the gig all my fingertips felt like they had tiny slivers in them. It took about 2 weeks for the pricking sensation to disappear. I could actually see the coating almost fraying off the strings when I examined them closely.



Very weird. Did you buy the guitar from a showroom without having them replace the strings?? If so, thos were likely 6-12 month old Elixirs that have taken an absolute beating. I used Elixir Nanowebs on all of my Taylors for years and never had any issues like you mentioned, until I started playing with a drum/bass 3 piece and was getting more agressive on my strumming and started breaking strings consistently. I started using D'addario EXP as well as Dean Markley Alchemy strings and like them both. I like the tone of both about 90% as much as I like elixirs but I like the fact that they aren't costing me $20 a gig to fix the broken ones. 

If that wasn't a brand new set of Elixir Nano's that you had the problem with, give them another go, I'm certain it won't happen with a new set.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

I like the Ernie Ball Earthwoods (set of 12s) personally.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I don't play out, but I do go through strings regularly. I've never had that experience with Elixirs. In fact, I'll treat myself to Elixirs every now and then..... I love them (mediums, thank you ever so). I think Antz_Marchin is right.... they must have been really old. I find Elixirs have about 3 lives. When they first go on they're really bright and chimey, then they're vibrant and chimey, then they're mellow and chimey. I also like the John Pearse. I'm just about to string up my guitar tonight with Martin SP's. Everyone I know has raved about them so I'm going to give them a try.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i tried a set of martin sp and martin claptons choice this week. ive used daddario medium phosphour bronze all along on acoustic, this was an experiment- for the last week im liking the clapton martins on my cedar topped parlour. the sp set sounds brighter , but feels the same on my spruce topped el-00. gonna try the claptons on the el-00 to see, but im thinking theyre the same, its the guitars that are different.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i think the best sounding strings to my ears are the martin SP's. for a great balance between tone and long life, try the new cleartone strings. they're great sounding, and they don't have that "slippery" feel (i know that's what a lot of people like, but if you're an aggressive bender like me, they're horrible because they slide out from under your fingers).


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

fraser said:


> i tried a set of martin sp and martin claptons choice this week. ive used daddario medium phosphour bronze all along on acoustic, this was an experiment- for the last week im liking the clapton martins on my cedar topped parlour. the sp set sounds brighter , but feels the same on my spruce topped el-00. gonna try the claptons on the el-00 to see, but im thinking theyre the same, its the guitars that are different.


Just put the Martin SP's on. Problem #1: what is with the packaging? Are they trying to save trees? They've got the low E and G together, the B and A together, and the D and high E together. Of course I'm tired so I accidentally put the G on the B and had to re-do it. Now I've got kinks in my G string (that sounds funny LOL). Hopefully it doesn't break. Anyway, they do sound really good so far (they're still settling in) but that packaging is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Gilliangirl said:


> Just put the Martin SP's on. Problem #1: what is with the packaging? Are they trying to save trees?


I know right? From the Martin site:
Q: Why are your strings packaged in three envelopes instead of six?
A: It’s an ecological decision that literally saves tons of excess paper every year. We package pairs of strings in alternate order to avoid confusion for beginner players who may not be familiar with different string gauges.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> Just put the Martin SP's on. Problem #1: what is with the packaging? Are they trying to save trees? They've got the low E and G together, the B and A together, and the D and high E together. Of course I'm tired so I accidentally put the G on the B and had to re-do it. Now I've got kinks in my G string (that sounds funny LOL). Hopefully it doesn't break. Anyway, they do sound really good so far (they're still settling in) but that packaging is a bit of a PITA.


yup i agree. guess that way theres less confusion tho- if they put the strings in order together, then itd be easier to confuse them. dont imagine this saves many trees though lol. definately a pain, i hear ya


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Edutainment said:


> I know right? From the Martin site:
> Q: Why are your strings packaged in three envelopes instead of six?
> A: It’s an ecological decision that literally saves tons of excess paper every year. We package pairs of strings in alternate order to avoid confusion for beginner players who may not be familiar with different string gauges.


Aha! Well that makes sense. Sounds like a fine plan. Normally it wouldn't be an issue with me but I'm tired tonight and my attention to detail is poor. One weird thing with Martin's comment tho'.... if you're a beginner player and not familiar with string gauges, you probably shouldn't be stringing up your own guitar in the first place.

Thanks Edutainment :smile:

I do like the sound of these Martin strings!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> I know right? From the Martin site:
> Q: Why are your strings packaged in three envelopes instead of six?
> A: It’s an ecological decision that literally saves tons of excess paper every year. We package pairs of strings in alternate order to avoid confusion for beginner players who may not be familiar with different string gauges.


I once bought a set of Boomers that came all in one envelope--thankfully they stopped that.

As for Acoustics--my favorite for steel strings is Adamas Phosphor Bronze.
They seem hard to fins, but I love the sound--full with brightness.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Usually I use D'Addario, though I've been using FireWire dadgad sets when necessary. D'Addarios are reliable, inexpensive, consistent, and they send me swag (yesterday I got several t-shirts and glasses just for sending in my points). I only use coated strings for heavy use like music camps, festivals, and schools, otherwise mostly EJ series.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

zontar said:


> I once bought a set of Boomers that came all in one envelope--thankfully they stopped that.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Amen to that ohh these failing eyes


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i use elixirs, due to the fact that my acoustics tend to sit unplayed for weeks/months at a time (i mostly play electrics). too bad, because i would prefer to use uncoated strings.

plus, there is so much misinformation out there regarding coated strings. i have not encountered one salesperson who has a clue in this regard. they will tell you, for example, that on elixirs ALL six strings are coated when, in fact, only the wound strings are coated (which, in my experience, completely defeats the purpose). it has been very, very frustrating trying to find acoustic sets where _all six strings_ are coated. but i have succeeded, and they are:

dr strings
cleartone strings (now available in canada)
elixir anti-rust brand

now, i have to say, ne1roc's experience with the coatings embedding themselves in the flesh of his fingers has me seriously concerned, to the point where i intend to conduct a little online investigation.

-dh






ne1roc said:


> My Carvin 980 came with Elixer strings. I really loved the tone of these strings but I had a bad experience so I've been staying away from them. The problem I had was the coating on the strings seemed to be peeling/fraying off during a gig? After the gig all my fingertips felt like they had tiny slivers in them. It took about 2 weeks for the pricking sensation to disappear. I could actually see the coating almost fraying off the strings when I examined them closely.
> 
> Anyways I have DAddarios at the moment and don't really like the tone. They are extremely stiff, which I hate. I just put some Dean Markleys on my Seagull last night, and they sound pretty nice, but not quite as nice as the Elixer's. I think I may try some Ernie Balls next?
> 
> ...


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

i prefer the martin marques strings.Their not coated but they get the job done and last longer than the cheaper strings.Haven't tried the martin sps yet, but after reading some of these posts i think ill try them out.Also like the dean markley strings.They make coated versions called alchemy strings.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

..i see ernie ball has finally entered the coated string market:

http://news.harmony-central.com/New...um-Coated-Slinky-Acoustic-Guitar-Strings.html

-dh


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Very weird. Did you buy the guitar from a showroom without having them replace the strings?? If so, thos were likely 6-12 month old Elixirs that have taken an absolute beating. I used Elixir Nanowebs on all of my Taylors for years and never had any issues like you mentioned, until I started playing with a drum/bass 3 piece and was getting more agressive on my strumming and started breaking strings consistently. I started using D'addario EXP as well as Dean Markley Alchemy strings and like them both. I like the tone of both about 90% as much as I like elixirs but I like the fact that they aren't costing me $20 a gig to fix the broken ones.
> 
> If that wasn't a brand new set of Elixir Nano's that you had the problem with, give them another go, I'm certain it won't happen with a new set.


The guitar was shipped brand new with new strings. I should mention, I used the guitar fairly intensely with original set of Elixers. Researching other sites, the Polyweb version is know to fuzz out, which is exactly what my strings started to look like. You could actually see fuzz almost growing out of the strings. Maybe I kept the strings on too long? They sounded great so I didn't feel the need to change them until my fingertips started to sting. I might try them again but I want other options as well.


----------



## exhaust_49 (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to use martin sp strings but they were to bright sounding and tended to buzz on me. Now I use D'Addario flat tops in medium gauge. Since D'Addarios are a stiffer feeling string I get no buzzing. This is also a darker sounding string. I won't use anything else.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ..i see ernie ball has finally entered the coated string market:
> 
> http://news.harmony-central.com/New...um-Coated-Slinky-Acoustic-Guitar-Strings.html
> 
> -dh


I definitely want to give these a shot. Ernie Balls are my choice for electric.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

jroberts said:


> When I got my Santa Cruz PW-OM, I couldn't get those Elixir's off fast enough. Sounded horrible. Regular old D'Addario's sound great, though. On the other hand, I can't stand D'Addario's on a Gibson J50. Too bright and metallic. And on the other-other hand, Elixir's sounded fine on my old Takamine.
> 
> Depends on the guitar, I guess.


What strings are you running on your J50?


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thomastik, Newtone, Bulk strings*

I dislike coated strings and so strip them off most guitars that are shipped with them.
I usually try Thomastik Infeld Plectrums on smaller bodied guitars used for fingerstyle - I love them for this application. I once tried them on my 56 D-21 and cut them off in 5 minutes, though I have a good friend who swears by them for his D-18. Go figure!

Newtone PB Masterclass strings have a wonderfully light feel on most guitars.

If I'm practicing a lot and want to change strings often, I'll use bulk strings that I buy for about $3.00 a pack and they sound fine for a week or so.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But do you carry Adamas Phosphor Bronze for 12 string?


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

If you like coated strings I swear by DR (the black ones) because they sound "just broken in" for about a month of solid playing. The coating does wear off over time, but does not make a mess on your guitar (on your fingers yes, but no splinters). I recently tried the Martin/Eric Clapton strings which sound good but bright and seem to last a long time.


----------



## dnoseworth (Apr 13, 2008)

QUOTE Now I've got kinks in my G string (that sounds funny LOL). Hopefully it doesn't break. Anyway, they do sound really good so far (they're still settling in) but that packaging is a bit of a PITA. 
Nothing worse than Kinks in your G string. LMAO


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been using strings from "webstrings.com" for my electrics with great success. Now that I have an acoustic I will be trying their acoustic versions. They too put 2 to a pack but no biggie to me!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I usually go through a period of trying different string sets on any acoustic I buy to see what works best. I always keep several sets of D'Addario EJ16(PB Light) and EJ17(PB Medium) on hand. They seem to sound good on just about anything.

For fingerstyle I have settled on GHS PB True Mediums for my Bourgeois DBJC and John Pearse PB Lights on my Simon Fay. 

For flatpicking I use the GHS PB True Mediums if I am going to be playing in dropped tunings and D'Addario PB Mediums on just about everything else.

I have used the Newtone strings and like them a lot, but they are not easy to come by.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have a set of Martin Flexible Core on my Larrivee and really like them.

One set hard to find is the Rotosound Phosphor Bronze. These are also great strings and I have them on my Cole Clark.


----------



## toastman (Mar 28, 2008)

If you get elixer's you will never have to change ur strings again !!!!

ELIXERS !!


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

toastman said:


> If you get elixer's you will never have to change ur strings again !!!!
> 
> ELIXERS !!


REALLY?? I'll have to try that, seeing as how I go through 50 sets a year. Ive been using Medium Martin std bronze for Bluegrass, and Daddarrio 80/20/s for fingpicking and sweet stuff. The Martins are on an old D28 Herring bone and are the ticket for that sound, but are unforgiving when you slip... the D'adds on my J40 and Gallagher. I really think the guitar and style you play has a lot to do with what strings are going to be the hot setup for you. There all good.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use Martin Marquis Lights and have done for many years.

I've tried lots of others, just to keep an open mind, but have never found anything with the tone of the Marquis.

Coated strings sound and feel terrible to me. It's really no trouble to change strings when they need it.


----------

